

Our app got rejected again. We're trying to figure out why. - jmtame
http://graffitigeo.posterous.com/our-app-got-rejected-again-were-trying-to-fig

======
dschobel
_All of these things can be handled once, together, in a single e-mail._

Actually for app reviewing throughput purposes, disqualifying the app on the
first major thing they catch is a good idea on Apple's part.

~~~
wvenable
It depends on whether or not the application is resubmitted. If, after the
first rejection the developer says "to hell with this" and never comes back
then the throughput is increased. However, if the developer subsequently
resubmits only to be tripped up on the next item then you've increased the
overhead for both the developer and Apple. Each resubmission is more overhead.

~~~
dschobel
agreed. and Apple has the data to make the decision, we don't.

just to say it isn't a sensible policy a priori is incorrect I believe.

------
russorat
You should read up on the history of the MPAA and the movie rating process.
Very similar to Apple's, as in vague on purpose. Think of it this way. If they
tell you exactly what's wrong, you will fix exactly what's wrong. If they let
you figure it out yourself, you may fix exactly what's wrong, or you may fix
more than what's wrong. The second option is always going to be better for
Apple because it gives the highest probability that your app will be more
"fixed." Now as to the definition of fixed, well you're on your own there.

------
there
i like to imagine that in this magical app rejection/approval department at
apple, the employees have a whiteboard on the wall and are competing against
each other to get the most app rejection tally marks, and one gets special
bonus points for each weblog posting found that is made complaining about the
rejection.

------
mtholking
We have also received ambiguous feedback from an Apple developer program
reviewer. With the 2+ weeks waiting period in the queue, developers deserve
more detailed responses so they are not waiting with no clue if their next
binary submission will appease the inconsistent reviewers.

------
jhancock
"1984" Apple ad. <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYecfV3ubP8>

It really does not matter if you think they are right or wrong. Watch the vid
and decide if that's what you want to attach your startup fortunes to. I can
understand why some funds would have been motivated to focus on iPhone apps
last year. At this point, I wouldn't touch an iPhone startup without an
ironclad insider contract with Apple.

------
mhp
It sounds like Apple's approval process includes a part where they run
"strings" on the binary and look for the word "beta".

------
scotty79
"Companies succeed with single founders all the time. Just look at Digg,
Craigslist, eBay, Netflix, Wordpress, Wikipedia, Amazon, TechMeme, PBWiki,
TechCrunch, TechMeme, and Etsy."

Again repetition in short published list. Am I going insane? Do you also see
this?

~~~
ig1
You're in the wrong thread.

~~~
scotty79
How that happened? Maybe I am indeed going insane.

------
movix
It seems like the comments you posted from Apple explain pretty clearly why,
but according to the App Store, it looks like it's for sale - or isn't it?

~~~
jmtame
We have no references to "beta" or "demo" in our metadata, binary, or
application. So I'm not sure what they are referring to there. The "feature
limited" part is confusing to us--we're not actually sure if they are
referring to the mobs functionality or not.

The current version in the App Store is 1.0, we've since posted 1.1 and are
nearing a completion of 1.2 ;) Perhaps we just skip 1.1 by the time this gets
approved.

------
isharan
This is a legit rejection. There IS a difference between building for Debug
and Release and you CAN'T reference the full version.

------
andrewljohnson
Did you send them an email, and ask them to be more specific?

~~~
jmtame
Yep =] Nothing back yet.

------
geuis
I know a couple of developers that have gotten their apps published without
any major hiccups. I'm working on my own (a Hacker News reader) and I'm being
careful to get everything right. It increasingly seems that it's a vocal
minority of developers that are raising most of the fuss about Apple's
approval process. I didn't see anything vague or arbitrary in the emails the
reviewers sent. They were rather specific about why the version was rejected
and what to do to correct it.

------
onreact-com
We need real unofficial app stores. Apple shouldn't be allowed to momopolize
the iPhone apps market like that.

